# Apple reconnait les problèmes sur certains iMac G5



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

Apple vient ENFIN  de donner les numéros de série des iMac G5 qui peuvent avoir, notamment leur condensateurs déffecteux nécessitant le changement de la carte mère , et étend leur garantie contractuelle à 2 ans .

A Lire = http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/repairextensionprogram/


Apple étend ainsi la garantie contractuelle à 2 ans c'est bien mais de toute façon dans un cas comme celui là, même si la garantie contractuelle n'avait pas été étendue, la garantie légale aurait marché à partir du jour ou le défaut est découvert ( théorie des vices cachés ) 

Mais il est vrai que c'est beaucoup plus confortable ainsi car là il n'y aura pas de démarche juridique à entammer, alors que dans le cas de la garantie dite légale, si le vendeur n'est pas d'accord avec vous sur l'existence d'un viche caché vous n'avez pas d'autre solution que de saisir le Tribunal d'Instance ( litige inférieur à 10.000 ¤ ) du lieu du fabriquant ou du vendeur . 

Donc c'est une très bonne chose cette extension de la garantie contractuelle, mais bon c'était la moindre des choses vu l'ampleur du phénomène et surtout vu la date de fabrication : Fin 2004


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

Y a t'il beaucoup de personnes sur macgé qui sont concernées?

La carte mère de mon iMac G5 a été changé début juillet ( 3 semaines de SAV ) et mon numéro de série fait partie de la liste.   

depuis tout est OK .


----------



## peyret (19 Août 2005)

Informations matériel :

  Nom de l?ordinateur :	iMac G5
  Modèle d?ordinateur :	PowerMac8,1
  Type de processeur :	PowerPC G5  (3.0)
  Nombre de processeurs :	1
  Vitesse du processeur :	1.8 GHz
  Cache de niveau 2 (par processeur) :	512 Ko
  Mémoire :	2 Go
  Vitesse du bus :	600 MHz
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :	5.2.2f2
  Numéro de série :	W84460....

je fait parti du lot (délai de livraison : 3 mois 1/2)

RAS si ce n'est qu'en réglage luminosité mini de l'écran , c'est encore trop lumineux !
J'utilise "contrôle gamma" niveau blanc à 0,7
J'ai donc beaucoup de marge en cas d'un éventuel affaiblissement de la luminosité
de l'écran dans le temps .

lp 

W8435xxxxxx à W8522xxxxxx
QP435xxxxxx à QP522xxxxxx
CK435xxxxxx à CK522xxxxxx
YD435xxxxxx à YD522xxxxxx


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

moi aussi je trouve la luminosité trop forte et le contraste pas très bon.... et je n'arrive pas à trouver un bon règlage avec les outils de Mac OS X   

PS : surveille tes condensateurs quand même


----------



## peyret (19 Août 2005)

les condensateurs n'ont pas encore gonflés !
CPU 66°C / DD 54° C

lp


----------



## kathy h (19 Août 2005)

peyret a dit:
			
		

> les condensateurs n'ont pas encore gonflés !
> CPU 66°C / DD 54° C
> 
> lp



CPU tourne entre 63 et 67 et DD reste à 54,5 voilà , sinon et bien  aspirine,  ça marche bien paraît-il 
 

EDit : pour les consensateurs gonflés j'ai bien un remède,  mais je le garde pour moi


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Apple vient ENFIN  de donner les numéros de série des iMac G5 qui peuvent avoir, notamment leur condensateurs déffecteux nécessitant le changement de la carte mère , et étend leur garantie contractuelle à 2 ans .



Bonjour,

C'est le grand drame. Mon iMac G5, avec le numéro de série dans la fourchette annoncée par Apple, vient de lacher hier soir (Cf. photos http://dgarot.free.fr/bug/bug.html ) et tous les symptomes du condensateur qui déconne sont la.    

Tout est ok ? Ben non, car j'ai ramené mon iMac des Etats-Unis, en novembre 2004.
Du coup, lorsque j'ai appelé IC ce matin pour leur amener mon iMac (comme demandé par le Apple Support), le service technique m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait rien faire car "son système de gestion client" ne pourra pas fonctionner avec un numéro de serie d'un Mac acheté aux US.    

Je fais quoi moi ? J'ai lu et relu le texte de l'annonce d'Apple, et il n'y a rien de tel.. Oh purée.  

Si quelqu'un a un avis sur la question, ou des connaissances juridiques, ou un copain dans un centre de maintenance Apple, ca m'interesse !!


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

C'est pas IC qu'il faut appeler, mais Apple !


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas IC qu'il faut appeler, mais Apple !



J'ai appelé Apple ! :rose:  C'est eux qui m'ont demandé de m'adresser à IC pour la réparation. Pour Apple, ca n'avait pas l'air de poser de problème, mais bon le type avait l'air plus préocuppé de me vendre un Apple Care qu'autre chose. Super le support   

C'est le cas typique ou il y a un flou sur la question et chacun donne son avis. Si ca ne gene pas Apple, ca gene son sous-traitant.. Je suis preneur de conseils pour dépatouiller le problème ..


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

garuda a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est le grand drame. Mon iMac G5, avec le numéro de série dans la fourchette annoncée par Apple, vient de lacher hier soir (Cf. photos http://dgarot.free.fr/bug/bug.html ) et tous les symptomes du condensateur qui déconne sont la.
> 
> ...



un centre de maintenance sait exactement ou a été acheter une machine (plus précisément le pays), la garantie des machines n'est pas mondial pour une machine de bureau, si un AASP (Centre de maintenance agrée Apple) commande des pièces pour une machine acheter en dehors de l'Europe (pour une machine de bureau) il paît la pièce !


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> un centre de maintenance sait exactement ou a été acheter une machine (plus précisément le pays), la garantie des machines n'est pas mondial pour une machine de bureau, si un AASP (Centre de maintenance agrée Apple) commande des pièces pour une machine acheter en dehors de l'Europe (pour une machine de bureau) il paît la pièce !



Je comprends mieux maintenant. Ceci dit, le programme d'Apple de réparation des problèmes vidéo est bien international, non   ? J'ai donc le droit de faire réparer mon ordinateur en France non ?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

ça veut dire que Apple reconnaît le problème au niveau mondial, pas contre ta machine ne reste réparable qu'en Amérique du nord


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire que Apple reconnaît le problème au niveau mondial, pas contre ta machine ne reste réparable qu'en Amérique du nord



Voila la question de fond: Est-ce que un centre en France peut concrètement réparer les condensateurs defecteux de la carte vidéo ? Est-ce un problème de hardware (la mid plane US différente de la mid plane Europe par exemple)  ou est-ce due juste à l'organisation du service client  ?    
Dans le premier cas, pourquoi alors Apple me propose un Apple Care ? En quoi cela résoudrait le problème ?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

c'est simplement l'organisation du SAV Apple, pour l'AppleCare pourquoi, mais demande une intervention sur site si tu le prend  physique oui il peu, mais il ne le fera pas car Apple lui factura la piece (donc très très très cher) si il le fait


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est simplement l'organisation du SAV Apple, pour l'AppleCare pourquoi, mais demande une intervention sur site si tu le prend  physique oui il peu, mais il ne le fera pas car Apple lui factura la piece (donc très très très cher) si il le fait



Merci Macinside de tes infos.  
C'est déjà rassurant de savoir que la réparation est possible, et que c'est juste l'organisation du SAV Apple.

En relisant ton message, j'ai maintenant une autre question   .. Imaginons que je prenne un apple care (deja ou ? en France ou aux US ? hahaha). Qui va réparer le bébé ? IC ? Un centre aux US ? Bref, qui voudra payer pour cette piece très très très chère ?


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

demande une intervention sur site comme prévu par l'AppleCare


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> demande une intervention sur site comme prévu par l'AppleCare



Soit, mais après ? Qui le répare ? si c'est en France, je veux bien l'amener avec mes petites mains maintenant à ce fameux endroit où les macs arretent les bzzzbbbzbzzb.


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

Moi, je crois que le plus simple c'est de discuter avec Apple et de trouver un arangement avec eux. Peut-être seront-ils sympa et t'enveront la pièce de rechange avec les instructions pour la changer toi même comme c'était prévu lors de la sortie de l'iMac G5...


----------



## garuda (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Moi, je crois que le plus simple c'est de discuter avec Apple et de trouver un arangement avec eux. Peut-être seront-ils sympa et t'enveront la pièce de rechange avec les instructions pour la changer toi même comme c'était prévu lors de la sortie de l'iMac G5...



J'aimerais bien. C'est la deuxieme fois que je les appelle. Ce matin, ils voulaient me vendre un apple-care. Cet après midi, ils disent que l'apple care ne change rien et que de toute facon, je dois aller le faire reparer aux US.. Sympa Apple. Alors que bon, concrètement, ca marche le changement de mid plane..


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> la garantie des machines n'est pas mondial pour une machine de bureau


Sauf pour le mini


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour le mini




les AASP sont confronter au même probleme


----------



## daffyb (22 Août 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Sauf pour le mini


et les portables


----------



## macinside (22 Août 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> et les portables




les portables oui, sauf si tu achete chez un revendeur dit EMC ou IMC ( qui ne vend normalement qu'a l'export  )


----------



## jaguymac (26 Août 2005)

Mon Imac d'octobre 2004 vient de me faire son premier kernel panic, j'espère que c'est pas le début de la fin.
Ce weekend j'avais l'intention de faire un dépoussièrage à l'intérieur je vais donc en profiter pour controler les condansateurs; surtout que j'ai des x.


----------



## Marcmaniac (26 Août 2005)

Mon imac d'octobre 2004 a été échangé contre un imac dd'aout 2005 : Je suis apeuré par le bruit, les problèmes d'écran......
C'est quoi ce binz chez Apple ?
C 'est mon 5° mac, la 4° série, et c'est vraiment le pire de chez pire !


----------



## Ycare (26 Août 2005)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> Mon imac d'octobre 2004 a été échangé contre un imac dd'aout 2005 : Je suis apeuré par le bruit, les problèmes d'écran......
> C'est quoi ce binz chez Apple ?
> C 'est mon 5° mac, la 4° série, et c'est vraiment le pire de chez pire !



Hontoni vraiment pas de chance (la faute aux probabilités hein !), car le mien, acheté ya un mois, rien à en dire, ormis le plantage lors de la mise en veille automatiques des disques durs (bon c'est vrai, ça ne devrait PAS planter, mais je viens de switcher, alors je suis pret à faire des concessions ^^).

Imac G5 20", beau grand et fort (mmmf fort fort, je pensais plus performant que ça au niveau vidéo pourtant, Kotor rame trop souvent, et 1.5G de ram).

En tout cas passe sur un pc un mois si tu es déçu par ton mac, car 1 mois après tu l'embrassera par tous les orifices ton IMac :rateau: (oh je blague hein, à part les ports et la sortie ventilo/enceintes ça n'a pas tant d'orifices que ça ^^)


----------



## sebdag (26 Août 2005)

Ycare,


J'avais justement une question au sujet du plantage lors de la mise en veille.
Ceci n'est pas lié au problemes vidéos mentionnés dans ce post ?

Moi aussi je viens de switcher depuis 1 mois, mon S/N commence par w8525 OUF j'ai eu chaud.

Bon courage pour ceux qui ont ce probleme.

Cependant je pense qu'une assistance dédiée totalement à ta machine et un site comme apple.com et des machines aussi sympa te font oublié les tracas techniques. (surtout face au PC)

A+


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Mon Imac d'octobre 2004 vient de me faire son premier kernel panic, j'espère que c'est pas le début de la fin.
> Ce weekend j'avais l'intention de faire un dépoussièrage à l'intérieur je vais donc en profiter pour controler les condansateurs; surtout que j'ai des x.



Attention : Chez moi ça a commencé par  un Kernel Panic et ça s'est terminé par le changement de la carte mère au mois de juillet, donc avant que Apple ne communique les numéros de série, mais le mien est bien dans la liste.


----------



## ederntal (26 Août 2005)

Salut

Mon iMac est dans les numéros de série selectionné.

Je le trouve particulièrement lent malgré son 1Go de ram (je ne suis pas sur qu'il soit aussi lent au déballage de  la machine en octobre)... mais aucun bug apparent?

Je le trouve beaucoup moins réactif que mon Ti 15" avec 512mo... mais plus rapide sur les gros calcul.
Il est juste ARCHI PAS RÉACTIF!

D'autres ont le même probleme ? c'est un des cas de panne qui a forcée apple a etendre son SAV ?


----------



## kathy h (26 Août 2005)

ederntal a dit:
			
		

> Salut
> 
> Mon iMac est dans les numéros de série selectionné.
> 
> ...



Non ce problème de lenteur n'est pas dans les symptômes...

la lenteur est souvent  due à des problèmes software  ( ou des problèmes de barrettes mémoire ) 

Avant qu'on ne change ma carte mère je n'avais pas ce genre de problème et à l'époque je n'avais que 512 Mo .

si tu veux être rassuré ouvre ton ordi ( j'ai réussi à le faire toute seule donc c'est vraiment pas sorcier) ainsi tu pourra regarder les condensateurs...


----------



## jaguymac (27 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Non ce problème de lenteur n'est pas dans les symptômes...
> 
> la lenteur est souvent  due à des problèmes software  ( ou des problèmes de barrettes mémoire )
> 
> ...



Tu avais des condensateurs qui fuyaient sur le tien ?


----------



## garfield (27 Août 2005)

Hello à tous!

J'ai acheté il y a environ 6 mois mon Imac g5 1,8 ghz et malheureusement pour les condensateurs il est dans la fourchette éditée par Apple, j'ai ck 5130 comme numéro de série. 

Est ce que cela veut dire que mon beau Imac va irrémédiablement se détériorer a cause de ce problème ou est ce que j'aurai la chance de passer entre les gouttes?

Tous les modèles dans cette fourchette sont touchés ou seulement une petite quantité?   

Merci de m'enlever mes doutes!


----------



## peyret (27 Août 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous!
> 
> J'ai acheté il y a environ 6 mois mon Imac g5 1,8 ghz et malheureusement pour les condensateurs il est dans la fourchette éditée par Apple, j'ai ck 5130 comme numéro de série.
> 
> ...



Je suis dans la fourchette, j'ai ouvert l'iMac et les condensateurs sont en bon état, et il fonctionne
tout ok.... depuis novembre 2004. (si le DD vibre un peu).
Je passe entre les gouttes pour le moment, faut croire qu'il n'en tombe pas trop !

lp


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2005)

garfield a dit:
			
		

> Hello à tous!
> 
> J'ai acheté il y a environ 6 mois mon Imac g5 1,8 ghz et malheureusement pour les condensateurs il est dans la fourchette éditée par Apple, j'ai ck 5130 comme numéro de série.
> 
> ...



cela veut dire que Apple a identifier que certain (donc pas toute et sûrement un minorité) de machine peuvent avoir un problème


----------



## kathy h (27 Août 2005)

jaguymac a dit:
			
		

> Tu avais des condensateurs qui fuyaient sur le tien ?




pas encore, mais ils étaient gonflés


----------



## kathy h (27 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> cela veut dire que Apple a identifier que certain (donc pas toute et sûrement un minorité) de machine peuvent avoir un problème



Une minorité ?  je n'en suis plus certaine et  pour que Apple se décide enfin à étendre la garantie contractuelle et donne les numéros de séries concernés c'est que les iMac G5 visés étaient pas en petit nombre.

Il y avait tellement de demande de carte mère qu'il y a eu plusieurs ruptures de stock et si les délais ont été si longs pour certaines personnes ( environ 1 mois) c'est à cause du trop grand nombre de demande de réparation.

Il faut bien l'avoué aujourd'hui : pour les Imacs fabriqués à cette période ce n'était pas une minorité d'Imac concernés. Mon revendeur parlait d'hécatombe. 
Sur 100 iMac G5 qu'il avait vendu  pendant cette période plus de 30 éaient  touchés  

  :hein:


----------



## macinside (27 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> Il y avait tellement de demande de carte mère qu'il y a eu plusieurs ruptures de stock et si les délais ont été si longs pour certaines personnes ( environ 1 mois) c'est à cause du trop grand nombre de demande de réparation.




la ça touche un autre problème, je m'explique, pour économiser au maximum la place (et les coût) Apple fait de l'intégration => on regroupe plusieurs composant pour en faire une seul, le problème c'est que si il y a une panne infime on doit remplacer la carte mère, de plus un grand nombre de pannes pourrait être éviter sur les machines (tout ordinateurs confondu), car beaucoup de gens montent des extensions mémoires (ou autre compassant) SANS prendre de précaution particulière contre l'électrostatisme que fait de vrai ravage, peu avant son rachat par HP, compaq avait mener une enquête de 2 ans sur toutes les cartes mères qui leurs étaient retourné de SAV après remplacement, résultat : 50 % des cartes avait été endommager par un phénomène électrostatique    Apple avais aussi mener une étude similaire il y a quelques années mais il n'y a jamais eu de résultat publique.

Pour en revenir au problème des condos il semble apparemment qu'il y a 4 ou 5 fournisseur de condo pour les carte mère des iMac G5 et un seul fournisseur pose problème, de plus selon les informations que j'ai pu récolté il semble que la plupart des pannes de ces machines vont ce produire sous la garantie normal de la machine (le problème semble survenir après un faible nombre d'heure d'utilisation de la machine) et Apple semble avoir pris les devants en lançant le programme avant que la garantie normal n'expire. De plus les cartes mères livré en SAV n'ont plus de condos posant problème (nouveau fournisseur)


----------



## garfield (27 Août 2005)

Je vais quand même démonter mon Imac pour contrôler...
On sait jamais...


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

Je viens de découvrir que le numéro de série de la nouvelle carte mère de mon iMac G5 fait également partie de la liste noire d'Appel. ( en fait c'est le numéro de série qui apparaît dans " A propos de ce mac" je pensais au départ  que c'était l'ancien numéro de série et bien non, c'est le nouveau puisqu'il est différent de celui qui est sous le pied de l'imac G5 ) 

Ainsi la carte mère HS a été remplacée par une carte mère qui risque d'être HS dans pas longtemps.

Bravo Apple !!!!


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2005)

tu a sûrement une carte mère "réusiner"


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a sûrement une carte mère "réusiner"



ça veut dire quoi " réusine" ?? 

A mon avis ma carte mère ayant été changé avant que Apple ne donne les numéros de série, ils ont remplacé ma carte mère par la carte mère que Apple a bien voulu envoyer, genre la première qu'ils ont pu avoir et basta. 

je n'ai plus qu'à croiser les doight et comme cette année ce n'est pas mon année


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> ça veut dire quoi " réusine" ??
> 
> A mon avis ma carte mère ayant été changé avant que Apple ne donne les numéros de série, ils ont remplacé ma carte mère par la carte mère que Apple a bien voulu envoyer, genre la première qu'ils ont pu avoir et basta.



tu a sûrement eu une carte mère qui a été réparé avec de nouveau condo


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu a sûrement eu une carte mère qui a été réparé avec de nouveau condo




et bien j'espère que tu as raison.

comme la première a tenu 6 mois et que celle ci a un mois, je te dirais ça dans 5 mois


----------



## macinside (29 Août 2005)

je te vendrai un AppleCare


----------



## kathy h (29 Août 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je te vendrai un AppleCare




Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2005)

c' est le forum du doute et de l' insertitude... des questions et encore des questions.. La liste va peut être s' agrandir. Espérons que ça s' arrête la. Un effort de communication de la part d' Apple seait le bien venue, déja bien qu' il répart les pôts cassés.


----------



## jaguymac (2 Septembre 2005)

J'ai ouvert le mien pour vérifier et les condos sont en parfait état (c'est des X ). Il va bientôt passer ça première année.


----------

